# Zuläss. Systemgewicht Trekkingbikes



## DrKimble (30. November 2011)

Hallo,

bis wie viel Kg Systemgewicht (Fahrer+Rad+Gepäck) ist das Radon TLS 9.0 Trekkingbike von Radon offiziell freigegeben.

Haben alle das gleiche Systemgewicht und wo finde ich die Infos auf der Homepage dazu oder Prospekte zum herunterladen wo das drinsteht.

Danke für die Info

Gruß Doc


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Dezember 2011)

Das zulässige Gesamtgewicht eines TLS 9.0 (und für jedes andere unserer Trekkingräder) ist 115 kg (Fahrer und Bike) zuzüglich 25 kg für das Gepäck.

RADON Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawiro (9. Dezember 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Das zulässige Gesamtgewicht eines TLS 9.0 (und für jedes andere unserer Trekkingräder) ist 115 kg (Fahrer und Bike) zuzüglich 25 kg für das Gepäck.
> 
> RADON Team



Auf Eurer Homepage findet sich aber ein anderer Wert. Auf der Seite für das TLS 9.0 SL, zum Beispiel (http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/TLS-9-0-SL_id_16665_.htm#bewertungen), findet sich unter http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...iipp--in--Trekkingbike--04/2011_id_17223_.htm ein PDF-Dokument (http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/download/web/TB+0411+TLS+90+Lite_uplId_19382__coId_17223_.pdf), in dem 155 kg zulässiges Gesamtgewicht angegeben ist. Da dies (zumindest für das TLS 9.0 SL) das einzige Dokument mit einer Gewichtsangabe ist, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das offiziell ist. Vor allem auch deswegen, weil es nicht einfach ein abgescannter Testbericht ist, sondern von Euch selbst im RADON-Layout neu gestaltet wurde.


----------

